# Looking for a new 61 key midi controller - Poll



## axb312 (Jan 27, 2018)

Currently own an M-Audio Oxygen 61. Been with me for a while but I'm falling out of love with the keys and how kinda tacky they feel (IMO).

Created a Poll with the options I'm considering right now. What's important for me is:
1. 61 keys
2. Semi weighted/ weighted keys
3. After touch
4. 3-4 knobs (At least)
5. Preferably 500 USD or less (the Nektar and Akai sort of exceed this - which I'm not too happy about)...

if you have any other suggestions, do let me know!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 27, 2018)

Had an akai 49 key a few backs and absilutely loved it. Went for an 88 key midi controller. Bought, tried and returned the Nektar because the keys felt cheap. Novatiin makes great products as long as you don't have to use their midi mapping software . I'd go with the Akai above all of these , but haven't tried or used the m code series , but haven't heard much about them either since their release .


----------



## axb312 (Jan 28, 2018)

I wonder why there's almost no to little discussion about the CODE 61...thought it'd be a favourite on here because of the keybed....


----------



## mac (Jan 28, 2018)

If you use kontakt or komplete, look at the new native instruments s-series keyboards. The light guide is genius, especially for kontakt libraries with key switches and limited ranges, but now with the mk2, browsing and editing works brilliantly with the large screens.

Edit: just realised its a bit above your budget, but I'd say if you can get the extra cash together, it's well worth it.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm leaning heavily towards the CODE 61. Reasons:

1. Keybed
2. Programming - manageable via the M-Audio external software.
3. Generally favourable reviews
4. Price

A few people complained about dropouts in the past but I see that this has been fixed for many by replacing the USB cable. 

Any naysayers here?


----------



## axb312 (Jan 28, 2018)

mac said:


> If you use kontakt or komplete, look at the new native instruments s-series keyboards. The light guide is genius, especially for kontakt libraries with key switches and limited ranges, but now with the mk2, browsing and editing works brilliantly with the large screens.
> 
> Edit: just realised its a bit above your budget, but I'd say if you can get the extra cash together, it's well worth it.



I had looked at it. Honestly don't think its worth the price. I prefer to my editing on this kind of equipment (I own a line 6 helix which also has a color LCD) on my computer screen.Also doesn't natively support my DAW (Studio one). 

Routing wise, I'm ok with mapping controls myself and saving them as presets.

Keybed looks nice and the unit does look very polished overall.

Which one would you pick from the poll above though?


----------



## axb312 (Jan 29, 2018)

Bump. Please vote.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 29, 2018)

I have moved far far away from M-audio products, they are too flimsy, bad build, and especially for me as a piano player have lousy keyboards.

And have in mind that using the accompanying manufacturers software automap(or others for that matter) may case issue's when updating your DAW, or OS, or other reasons why software will not do what you want it to do. For me I didn't want to add another ring in the chain that might brake.

Have tried several over the years (M-audio, Roland and others I cannot recall ) and for now am most happy with the novation impulse 61 Not the SLK versions) , aside my Kawai Mp-11 piano.
reasons:
- you can work without any software instalment, and they operate!
- if you wish you can use their software and use the various applications.
- keybed feels fairly good. Not piano off course but that is not needed anyway.
- feels fairly well build.


----------



## mac (Jan 29, 2018)

axb312 said:


> I had looked at it. Honestly don't think its worth the price. I prefer to my editing on this kind of equipment (I own a line 6 helix which also has a color LCD) on my computer screen.Also doesn't natively support my DAW (Studio one).
> 
> Routing wise, I'm ok with mapping controls myself and saving them as presets.
> 
> ...



My advice would be to still try the mk2. Its a huge step forward on the mk1, and it finally makes editing on the synth itself a better experience than using your mouse. Even if you dont get the transport controls in studio one (not something I ever use anyway), it has bags to offer.

I don't own any of your other choices, but I did own an akai mpk 61. Worst controller I've ever owned for problems including constant ghost midi output and certain keys having ridiculous velocity response.


----------



## mac (Jan 29, 2018)

You'd probably get a better response on the kvr or gearslutz forums btw.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 29, 2018)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I have moved far far away from M-audio products, they are too flimsy, bad build, and especially for me as a piano player have lousy keyboards.
> 
> And have in mind that using the accompanying manufacturiers software (or others for that matter) may case issue's when updating your DAW, or OS, or other reasons why software will not do what you want it to do. For me I didn't want to add another ring in the chain that might brake.
> 
> ...



+1. Novation Impulse 61 (+ Yamaha in my case instead of Kawai for 88 key piano action). The Impulse has an excellent, lightweight but not cheap feeling keybed (not piano-like of course) with good aftertouch. It has a nuanced "springy" tactile response & mellow resistance that the cheap "synth action" controllers don't have. The faders and the drum pads feel quite robust, the knobs are a bit flimsy, but this isn't a deal breaker... I don't use their Automap software at all, but just manually assign functions and use MIDI learn.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thoughts on the SL/ Remote series guys? Only 50 USD more than the Impulse right now...


----------



## Quasar (Jan 29, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Thoughts on the SL/ Remote series guys? Only 50 USD more than the Impulse right now...


Where?

The 61s can be hard to find, and it appears that they're no longer being made. I've never tried one, but the keyboard action has been virtually universally acclaimed - as far as I can tell - as being first rate. But however that may be, I very much prefer the dedicated PB and MW instead of the joystick thingy the SL/Remote has.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 29, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Where?
> 
> The 61s can be hard to find, and it appears that they're no longer being made. I've never tried one, but the keyboard action has been virtually universally acclaimed - as far as I can tell - as being first rate. But however that may be, I very much prefer the dedicated PB and MW instead of the joystick thingy the SL/Remote has.



That's what was listed on their site....with a notification regarding when they'd be back in stock. However support has just informed me that it has indeed been discontinued....:(


----------



## Quasar (Jan 29, 2018)

axb312 said:


> That's what was listed on their site....with a notification regarding when they'd be back in stock. However support has just informed me that it has indeed been discontinued....:(


Yup. I remember hearing some sort of vague "would be back in stock" rumor when I was looking and ended up with the Impulse, but my sense was probably not, and you've just confirmed.

If you're willing to buy used, I got the Impulse for less than 50% of retail on eBay. The listing looked legit, passed all the smell tests, and it came in such good shape that I wouldn't have known it was used if they hadn't told me. You might be able to pick up a Remote in a similar way if you decided to go that route.

But, again, I'm not qualified to compare. I just know I really like the Impulse.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 29, 2018)

I used to own a Panorama, and the integration with Logic was really great. I just couldn't get over how bad the keybed was. Clacky, springy, and everything I hate in keybeds. Such a shame, cause everything else about it was almost perfect. YMMV. 
I also used to own a Novation SLMKII. Drum Pads are the worst imaginable. Automap never ever seemed to work with my specific setup. Keybed was ok at best, but I found myself constantly hitting hard bottom on the key travel. It was distracting.
I haven't played any of the other models, and just wanted to give you my thoughts.
I hope you find the right controller for your needs!


----------



## axb312 (Jan 30, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> I used to own a Panorama, and the integration with Logic was really great. I just couldn't get over how bad the keybed was. Clacky, springy, and everything I hate in keybeds. Such a shame, cause everything else about it was almost perfect. YMMV.
> I also used to own a Novation SLMKII. Drum Pads are the worst imaginable. Automap never ever seemed to work with my specific setup. Keybed was ok at best, but I found myself constantly hitting hard bottom on the key travel. It was distracting.
> I haven't played any of the other models, and just wanted to give you my thoughts.
> I hope you find the right controller for your needs!


Thanks for your insight. I have read and heard that the impulse keys aren't so great.

Tried the code - keys seemed pretty good. Will go and spend some more time with it later today (hopefully).

Which controller would you recommend tho?


----------



## wickedw (Jan 30, 2018)

Afraid I don't have any experience on any of the ones you suggested. I've had some good experiences with novation but I have a komplete kontrol s61 mk2 these days ( didn't have the space for a full 88 keys).

I can def recommend that one if it's an option for you, although it doesn't have any faders which is a downside if you don't have an external controller for it. But I'm very happy with it.

From personal experience I can recommend one more thing: don't go m-audio  They just feel really cheap and never really got it to work as a controller that well on cubase.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 30, 2018)

Loved the CODE's keys. Went ahead and bought it...All good so far...Will update again in a bit I guess...Thanks for all your inputs...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 30, 2018)

I tried a Novation before settling on Nektar LX+, the automap software was a PITA.


----------



## benmrx (Jan 31, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I tried a Novation before settling on Nektar LX+, the automap software was a PITA.



How are you liking the keybed on the Nektar LX+?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 31, 2018)

I personally really like it, nice and quiet and the action is nice. I heard that the previous models had some issues, but from what I understand have been resolved. My only complaint abut the LX88+ is the "old school" LCD display, but I rarely need to use it.


----------

